# Suing Uber After Carjacking



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Im really sorry this happened to 
you and i hope you get the car back.
Idk how uber could have prevented it by knowing someone was about to jack your car. 
With our independent contractor status i bet you are not going to 
have an easy time sueing.
I think ide be happy i didnt get killed..


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im really sorry this happened to
> you and i hope you get the car back.
> Idk how uber could have prevented it by knowing someone was about to jack your car.
> With our independent contractor status i bet you are not going to
> ...


I am not saying that they knew I was about to be carjacked but they knew that someone was carjacking drivers in that area that day. If they would have sent out an alert to drivers that this had happened, I would not have been in this predicament. I don't know if I can sue them or not, but I intend to try if for no other reason but to get them to alert drivers when robberies are occurring so no one else gets in this situation or maybe even killed. And I am grateful that I didn't get hurt or killed.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> I am not saying that they knew I was about to be carjacked but they knew that someone was carjacking drivers in that area that day. If they would have sent out an alert to drivers that this had happened, I would not have been in this predicament. I don't know if I can sue them or not, but I intend to try if for no other reason but to get them to alert drivers when robberies are occurring so no one else gets in this situation or maybe even killed. And I am grateful that I didn't get hurt or killed.


If Uber sent that text out would any driver have picked up any passenger?


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

Demon said:


> If Uber sent that text out would any driver have picked up any passenger?


That's my point...lives are more valuable then money. They had descriptions so what could it hurt if it saved lives, saved traumas, saved physical and emotional and mental injuries.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> That's my point...lives are more valuable then money. They had descriptions so what could it hurt if it saved lives, saved traumas, saved physical and emotional and mental injuries.


So if doctors & nurses couldn't get to work that would be more important than making money?


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

I said saving lives is more important than making money. I also said that the cops had descriptions of the culprits. I didn't say that Uber drivers should stop driving, just be on alert. I could have been alerted that this was happening and would have been more cautious. I personally probably would not have driven that night. You have no idea what one goes through when someone sticks a gun to the back of your head, screams hollers and cusses at you; not one but three individuals with guns; puts you out of your car, and drives away right in your face. You may think differently if that happened to you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> I said saving lives is more important than making money. I also said that the cops had descriptions of the culprits. I didn't say that Uber drivers should stop driving, just be on alert. I could have been alerted that this was happening and would have been more cautious. I personally probably would not have driven that night. You have no idea what one goes through when someone sticks a gun to the back of your head, screams hollers and cusses at you; not one but three individuals with guns; puts you out of your car, and drives away right in your face. You may think differently if that happened to you.


That's my point. You & others would have stopped driving & anyone who looked like the suspects wouldn't be picked up.


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

Demon said:


> That's my point. You & others would have stopped driving & anyone who looked like the suspects wouldn't be picked up.


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> Exactly!!!!!


& Uber would be shut down in the area & be sued.


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, better than someone being shot and/or killed and/or robbed. Drivers have value also and are not to be viewed as expendable. Anyway, I posted this thread to question if anyone had similar issues with Uber and if someone knew of a attorney that I might discuss this with. I am suing Uber one way or another if only to make them aware of how I feel as a driver and I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's real simple, talk to a few attorneys. If one of them is willing to take the case on a contingency basis then you might have a case.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> Well, better than someone being shot and/or killed and/or robbed. Drivers have value also and are not to be viewed as expendable. Anyway, I posted this thread to question if anyone had similar issues with Uber and if someone knew of a attorney that I might discuss this with. I am suing Uber one way or another if only to make them aware of how I feel as a driver and I am sure I am not the only one.


You don't have a case.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Sue Uber for sures!!!!!! You were the on the app and it was their riders right? Time to lawyer shop!


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> Sue Uber for sures!!!!!! You were the on the app and it was their riders right? Time to lawyer shop!


I have been shopping...any suggestions...can't seem to get one to take my case. I was going to research and sue them on my own. I would rather have an attorney for I don't know all the legal steps.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

darius_44 said:


> I have been shopping...any suggestions...can't seem to get one to take my case. I was going to research and sue them on my own. I would rather have an attorney for I don't know all the legal steps.


I've used the legal aid society to represent me in the past . I once got sued by a 3rd party debt buyer and they helped me win the case plus we sued them for 20k. If your income falls under a certain amount they represent you for free . Otherwise keep calling around . They want to take cases that they can get money . Good luck man you deserve it!


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


Problem with your "Cause and Effect" argument.

Did Uber KNOW that a carjacking occurred that day? Prove it in court.

Did Uber KNOW that carjackers were targeting Uber drivers? Prove it in court.

Did Uber KNOW that the carjackers were still active and hadn't been arrested yet? Prove it in court.

There are (pick a number) of car jackings every day in your city. You are at risk whenever you drive, on or off the Uber app.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Near the same thing often happened with taxi. There would be a robbery and 9/10 times dispatch would not warn other drivers about it.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear that bro. My car was stolen a few months back but recovered within 20 minutes when I reported it stolen. I left the car running while doing a delivery like a complete idiot. Hopefully the local authorities find it. Was the car paid off or do you still have to pay car note?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


My suggestion is to do a lot of homework and find the best lawyer in your area

There's plenty of carjackings every day without Uber being involved
Risk to being in, out and more letting strangers in your car.
Why I carry


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> That's my point...lives are more valuable then money. They had descriptions so what could it hurt if it saved lives, saved traumas, saved physical and emotional and mental injuries.


I'm sure that if carjackers would have used the same credit card uber would not have let the ride go through. otherwise, how would they know? That like saying some was killed in a hit and run by a black Mazda. don't go anywhere near a black Mazda. How were they to know that a second one would a curry


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver.


What does the insurance cover then?


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Problem with your "Cause and Effect" argument.
> 
> Did Uber KNOW that a carjacking occurred that day? Prove it in court.
> 
> ...


In my opinion and I would argue in court that if a driver was hijacked earlier that day, Uber should have known about it through the app. The driver should be able to enlighten Uber of something of this nature through the app just as one can if there are in an accident. The police are my witnesses that the perpetrators targeted Uber drivers for they took the report. They are the ones who told me that an Uber driver was jacked earlier that day. If Uber did not know about it, it wasn't because it wasn't reported. There is no way of letting Uber know through the app. I am subpoenaing the records of the previous carjacked victim if need be to see just how he reported it.. I tried myself and the only way you can let Uber know about something like this is to put in that you are in an accident. That is still negligence on Uber's part. All this can and will be proven in court if need be.



Boca Ratman said:


> What does the insurance cover then?


I was told that the insurance only covers the vehicle in the state of Missouri. Some states require the medical insurance addendum I take it but not this state. So if the state doesn't require it, Uber doesn't add it to the policy. That is what I was told. I am just shocked that this company would even opt out of covering the medical expenses. It is all about keeping that money, not about safety, peoples' lives, driver's welfare, etc......


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Well you can’t through money at every person who wants it.
Where does it stop?
Emotional pain?
IDK
With do most soldiers get coming back from Afghanistan with a leg missing from an iud?


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

wallae said:


> Well you can't through money at every person who wants it.
> Where does it stop?
> Emotional pain?
> IDK
> With do most soldiers get coming back from Afghanistan with a leg missing from an iud?


Soldiers going to war are aware of the risk associated with going to war and that they can become maimed through fighting. I am not in a war when I drive for Uber. I was not made aware of that type of risk due to picking up and driving the public to their destination. I had no idea that was happening especially the same day!!! And soldiers PTSD and physical injuries are covered through medical benefits.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> Soldiers going to war are aware of the risk associated with going to war and that they can become maimed through fighting. I am not in a war when I drive for Uber. I was not made aware of that type of risk due to picking up and driving the public to their destination. I had no idea that was happening especially the same day!!!


You sure there's nothing in the contract about assuming risk?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> Soldiers going to war are aware of the risk associated with going to war and that they can become maimed through fighting. I am not in a war when I drive for Uber. I was not made aware of that type of risk due to picking up and driving the public to their destination. I had no idea that was happening especially the same day!!!


Haha 
You are stupid... they are stupid? 
National Guard troops who never expected to be out of their state except during a Declared war...

all it takes is one minute on Google using the search Uber driver assaulted-carjacked-robbed-murder to see it's been going on forever &#128514;

.

.

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked?


If, for a moment, you will ignore a certain troll who fancies himself a modern day Sokrates but who, instead, proves precisely why the Athenians dispensed with Sokrates, there are some things to consider.

1. Is there anything in the contract that requires Uber to put out such reports?
2. When did Uber know that the other driver had been carjacked? (if it ever knew)
3. Is there anything in the contract that requires Uber to provide a means of reporting a crime then disseminate such information?
4. You have a hard row to hoe in any attempt to establish in court that Uber should be required to provide such a means of communicating with it. You might be able to do that at the regulatory or legislative level, but, at the judicial level, you will have your work cut out for you.



Demon said:


> & Uber would be shut down in the area & be sued.


...................and your complaint would be_______________________________________________________?



O-Side Uber said:


> They want to take cases that they can get money .


If Original Poster is trying to get a lawyer to work with him on a contingency basis, he will have a hard time finding one, as no lawyer will take a case like that if he does not think that he is going to gain a large sum of money for very little work.

If, on the other hand, Original Poster has a large amount of funds for some front money, he will have better luck. Despite that, many lawyers will decline to accept a case if they do not think that they can win. There is some ethical obligation to inform a potential client of the risks involved.



OldUncleDave said:


> Problem with your "Cause and Effect" argument.
> 
> Did Uber KNOW that a carjacking occurred that day? Prove it in court.
> 
> ...


When did they know it and what did they know? Those are important. That, alone, will not win his case. What should Uber have known and when should it have known that? He still must establish what Uber's obligations were when it was aware of the first occurrence.



touberornottouber said:


> Near the same thing often happened with taxi. There would be a robbery and 9/10 times dispatch would not warn other drivers about it.


That was not the case in our cab company or most of the companies in this area. If a driver at one company got robbed, someone in the driver's company would call the other ones and have them spread the word. We announced over our radios the description and _Modus Operandi_ of the thugs.

There was one incident when a driver was first on a stand and apparently he was talking to two "prospective passengers". Another driver on the stand called me over the radio and told me that I should tell Cab X not to pick up the two guys to whom he was talking, as a driver from a different company had informed him that those guys had robbed him a couple of days previously and that the other driver was now calling the police.

The first driver refused the two, so they left. Later that day, a report came out of a cab driver who was killed in what we guessed (at the time, and it turned out to be true) was a robbery. The police caught the thugs a few days later. The police called the driver from the other company down to look at the thugs that the police had caught. It was the same two that had robbed him. From what other drivers told me, they had robbed several drivers and most of them had identified the two thugs.

The driver who was first on the stand that day and I hated each other. Despite that, right is right and I had an obligation as both a company official and a dispatcher to do everything that I could to protect my drivers. I _always_ kept that obligation. That driver went around telling everyone that his colleague, the other driver and I all had saved his life, that day. He acquired a grudging respect for me after that.



islanddriver said:


> I'm sure that if carjackers would have used the same credit card uber would not have let the ride go through.


That would depend on when, or even if, Uber was aware of the occurrence. I would expect that the thugs used a stolen credit card. This looks like some sort of car stealing ring. The Feds recently busted a carjacking ring that was shipping stolen cars to Africa. That has long been a profitable venture, due to the high taxes that some nations there impose on cars. For every one that gets busted, there m ust be at least twenty that continue to operate.



darius_44 said:


> The driver *should* be able to enlighten Uber of something of this nature through the app just as one can if there are in an accident.


(emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised. Your problem, here, is that "Uber" and "do right" are mutually destructive terms.



darius_44 said:


> The police are my witnesses that the perpetrators targeted Uber drivers for they took the report. They are the ones who told me that an Uber driver was jacked earlier that day. If Uber did not know about it, it wasn't because it wasn't reported.


It was reported to the police. Neither the police nor the driver may have reported it to Uber.



darius_44 said:


> There is no way of letting Uber know through the app.


Uber purposely makes it difficult to get anything through to them. Lyft is similar. In the early days, it was easy to get a message to them. Especially since the outsourcing, it has become more and more difficult to get anything through to either one. You must choose something off-topic, as a rule.



darius_44 said:


> I am subpoenaing the records of the previous carjacked victim if need be to see just how he reported it..


.............or _if_ the other driver reported it.



darius_44 said:


> That is still negligence on Uber's part.


Your problem here would be the lack of a contractual obligation for Uber to do so. You would have a difficult time establishing in court that there ought to be such an obligation. It is not impossible, but, it is difficult. Regardless, it is not due to negligence; it is deliberate. You would have a far better chance of establishing such a requirement at either the regulatory or legislative level.



darius_44 said:


> It is all about keeping that money, not about safety, peoples' lives, driver's welfare, etc......


_Correctamundo!_ Uber does not and never has cared about the drivers. It has given ample demonstration of this over the years.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If, for a moment, you will ignore a certain troll who fancies himself a modern day Sokrates but who, instead, proves precisely why the Athenians dispensed with Sokrates, there are some things to consider.
> 
> 1. Is there anything in the contract that requires Uber to put out such reports?
> 2. When did Uber know that the other driver had been carjacked? (if it ever knew)
> ...


Uber would be sued because they broke the law and caused people damages.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Uber would be sued because they broke the law and caused people damages.


Uber broke what law?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber broke what law?


They didn't break any laws because they didn't send out the text. Had they sent out the text they would have broken a law. They can't discriminate against people.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If, for a moment, you will ignore a certain troll who fancies himself a modern day Sokrates but who, instead, proves precisely why the Athenians dispensed with Sokrates, there are some things to consider.
> 
> 1. Is there anything in the contract that requires Uber to put out such reports?
> 2. When did Uber know that the other driver had been carjacked? (if it ever knew)
> ...


I understand what you're conveying here, however Uber has "Go Away Money" and it's just a matter of finding a lawyer to take the case . I suggested the OP cry poor and hit up the legal aid society . That was my advice .

Your cab analogy from the 1970's isn't the same situation. The cabbie didn't own the cab &#128661;. The cab company did and was insured for that.

By your logic, a woman that is raped by an Uber driver can't sue Uber because Uber didn't know their driver was a raper???? Really?

These criminals used the Uber app to order the ride. It is uber's responsibility to protect it's drivers from fraudulent app use . I firmly believe this! If a passenger can sue Uber for losses, the driver can too! Thanks for weighing in old timer !!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Problem with your "Cause and Effect" argument.
> 
> Did Uber KNOW that a carjacking occurred that day? Prove it in court.
> 
> ...


Uber also will need to prove that they did warn Drivers after 2nd carjacking occurred. If Uber didn't, they would fail on their negligence claim.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> I understand what you're conveying here, however Uber has "Go Away Money" and it's just a matter of finding a lawyer to take the case . I suggested the OP cry poor and hit up the legal aid society . That was my advice .
> 
> Your cab analogy from the 1970's isn't the same situation. The cabbie didn't own the cab &#128661;. The cab company did and was insured for that.
> 
> ...


How did Uber KNOW the people using the app were going to carjack people?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> How did Uber KNOW the people using the app were going to carjack people?


They don't know ! Just like they don't know a driver is going to rape a woman . I thought I was clear on that. Think about all the BS Uber puts the drivers through for safety of the passenger . Frequent background checks , facial picture tests, mask &#128567; tests... what do they do for the driver's safety? NOTHING!!!

The pax never get background checked , never confirmed to be the registered passenger . They even allow pax to order rides for other strangers . If Uber could strike a deal to transport highly violent criminals from prisons , they would ! They don't care about YOUR SAFETY, only the pax. Sue those bastards !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> They don't know ! Just like they don't know a driver is going to rape a woman . I thought I was clear on that. Think about all the BS Uber puts the drivers through for safety of the passenger . Frequent background checks , facial picture tests, mask &#128567; tests... what do they do for the driver's safety? NOTHING!!!
> 
> The pax never get background checked , never confirmed to be the registered passenger . They even allow pax to order rides for other strangers . If Uber could strike a deal to transport highly violent criminals from prisons , they would ! They don't care about YOUR SAFETY, only the pax. Sue those bastards !


No grounds to sue them in this case.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


Let me know how it goes... I might sue the city for not providing enough taxes when my house got broken into.... In the meantime I will make a list of everyone else I could file idiotic lawsuit against. Cuz you know, that's how freeloaders make a living.



darius_44 said:


> That's my point...lives are more valuable then money. They had descriptions so what could it hurt if it saved lives, saved traumas, saved physical and emotional and mental injuries.


OR... you could just stick to not driving... you know, just sit home and bake cookies or something... just don't get burned.. who knows you might sue the appliance company for making it hot.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> How did Uber KNOW the people using the app were going to carjack people?


OP's suggestion makes sense. Uber has been doing a business with ICs. When one of their riders commit a crime, Uber should warn its ICs to be careful when doing business with that particular rider. Uber at least should send drivers the name of the riders and picture of the riders.
Now Uber is accepting fake names and they are okay when their riders don't upload their profile picture. How could Uber prevent the crime when the crime occurs? At least Uber makes rider's real name and profile picture mandatory, riders wouldn't do crimes so easily.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> No grounds to sue them in this case.


I can sue you if I want . You caused me emotional distress on the Uber forum. Now you're being served for annoying me . Want to settle out of court ? Got your lawyer money ready ? Anyone can sue anyone . This is America .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Had they sent out the text they would have broken a law.


If they had sent out a text that informed drivers of a robbery and a description of the thugs, that would not be breaking a law. Cab companies here did that all the time and never got sued for it. This is the Capital of Your Nation. Every third person here is a lawyer and every sixth person is a busybody do-gooder. Draw the Venn Diagramme. You will find sufficient intersection. Cab companies here get sued all the time; often by do-gooders. Never has one been sued for that.



O-Side Uber said:


> I understand what you're conveying here, however Uber has "Go Away Money" and it's just a matter of finding a lawyer to take the case . I suggested the OP cry poor and hit up the legal aid society . That was my advice .


The legal aid might work. Despite that, there is a limit on "Go Away" payouts and occasionally, a company will balk at paying "Go Away" money at all.



O-Side Uber said:


> Your cab analogy from the 1970's isn't the same situation.


Learn your subject. We will start with "This did not occur in the 1970s".



O-Side Uber said:


> The cabbie didn't own the cab.


That is false. The driver _did_ own the cab. In fact, the guy is still hacking and still owns a cab.



O-Side Uber said:


> The cab company did


That is also false. In fact, there were times, when I was an official of that company, that it did not own _any _cabs. It was all either private owners or fleet owners.



O-Side Uber said:


> and was insured for that.


As the statement on which the above depends is false, this statement can only be false.

Every day on this Board, I see evidence that the general public knows nothing about the cab business, especially the cab business in the Capital of Your Nation.



O-Side Uber said:


> By your logic, a woman that is raped by an Uber driver can't sue Uber because Uber didn't know their driver was a raper???? Really?


That statement is based on a false assumption that Uber's obligations to driver and passenger are the same. Therefore, this statement must needs be false. We can pass over my never stating that either Original Poster or or your theoretical passenger could not sue Uber. I did make statements about the possibility of success, but, I never stated that no one could file a suit.



O-Side Uber said:


> These criminals used the Uber app to order the ride. It is uber's responsibility to protect it's drivers from fraudulent app use .


It would be on the plaintiff to prove that Uber knew or should have known that the thugs were using the application in a fraudulent manner at the time of the occurrence. That would be no mean feat. This passes over asking if there is anything stated, implied or required in the contract.



O-Side Uber said:


> I firmly believe this! If a passenger can sue Uber for losses, the driver can too!


You can sue for anything. Success is another matter.



O-Side Uber said:


> Thanks for weighing in old timer !!


You know where you can take your patronising/presumption/condescension and what you can do with it when you get there.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m not saying he is going to get millions from Uber. I’m guessing he can get about 20k to 50k for his losses.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> OP's suggestion makes sense. Uber has been doing a business with ICs. When one of their riders commit a crime, Uber should warn its ICs to be careful when doing business with that particular rider. Uber at least should send drivers the name of the riders and picture of the riders.
> Now Uber is accepting fake names and they are okay when their riders don't upload their profile picture. How could Uber prevent the crime when the crime occurs? At least Uber makes rider's real name and profile picture mandatory, riders wouldn't do crimes so easily.


They haven't committed a crime until they're convicted. With what you're proposing there would be no Uber.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> They haven't committed a crime until they're convicted. With what you're proposing there would be no Uber.


Then how are rape victims suing Uber? Please answer me .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> there would be no Uber.


..............and your complaint is__________________________________________________________?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Sue Uber for accepting fake names to register. And then sue for allowing no rider profile picture when registered.
If Uber make them mandatory. those who's are aiming to use Uber platform to commit crime will not commit crime like this carjacking.
Uber accept prepaid card to book a ride.
Uber accept fake names.
Uber allow no rider's profile picture.
Basically, Uber is allowing everybody who plans to carjack and to rape female drivers. they have no record of real person as riders.
This should be stopped.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My opinion is meaningless 
You cant sue uber. You can sue the thief . Nothing will happen in your favor.
Car jacker will be free in days from covid . Always buy gap insurance.
Please take my car ! Let me get my phones out of the car first .


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Sue Uber for accepting fake names to register. And then sue for allowing no rider profile picture when registered.
> If Uber make them mandatory. those who's are aiming to use Uber platform to commit crime will not commit crime like this carjacking.
> Uber accept prepaid card to book a ride.
> Uber accept fake names.
> ...


I'm happy to see at least someone here gets it! Bravo sir &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> My opinion is meaningless
> You cant sue uber. You can sue the thief . Nothing will happen in your favor.
> Car jacker will be free in days from covid . Always buy gap insurance.
> Please take my car ! Let me get my phones out of the car first .


Will car jackers allow you to take your phone? Are they stupid allowing you to call 911?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and your complaint is__________________________________________________________?


Already stated.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

darius_44 said:


> I am not saying that they knew I was about to be carjacked but they knew that someone was carjacking drivers in that area that day. If they would have sent out an alert to drivers that this had happened, I would not have been in this predicament.


An alert to other Uber drivers would be nice, but I'm guessing that you and many other drivers would have ignored it, anyway.
IMO, Uber has no legal liability.
My wife works at Target, and they warn all of their employees if someone calls in sick with COVID.
Anyway, good luck with your case, if you choose to pursue.
Thank God you're OK.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


While you're at it, sue them for forbidding us to carry firearms while driving. Gee, you'd think we were employees or something.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> They haven't committed a crime until they're convicted. With what you're proposing there would be no Uber.


My point is after they committed crime and while they are on loose, Uber can warn drivers with the picture and name of that riders.
If a person don't want to give out his/her real name and profile pictures of them, they deserve not to get a ride in stranger's car.
Please remember that Uber's IC's cars are not Taxi services. We are doing business with trip contracts.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> My point is after they committed crime and while they are on loose, Uber can warn drivers with the picture and name of that riders.
> If a person don't want to give out his/her real name and profile pictures of them, they deserve not to get a ride in stranger's car.
> Please remember that Uber's IC's cars are not Taxi services. We are doing business with trip contracts.


Again, they haven't committed a crime until they've been convicted. 
There aren't going to be many businesses where a customer has to give all their personal information away.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> Again, they haven't committed a crime until they've been convicted.
> There aren't going to be many businesses where a customer has to give all their personal information away.


I believe that you are so going down to the basic concept or you were once a defense lawyer.
I have seen many pictures of people who are being allegedly accused of committing a crime in News after a crime has occurred and Cops made their arrests.
If someone stole my phone and make a ride request for Uber to commit crime, I would be very happy (very very happy if driver had refused to give a ride)


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> There aren't going to be many businesses where a customer has to give all their personal information away.


You ain't done allotta shopping lately, have you? Anymore they want your brother's SSN & the name of your 5th Gr. teacher.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im really sorry this happened to
> you and i hope you get the car back.
> Idk how uber could have prevented it by knowing someone was about to jack your car.
> With our independent contractor status i bet you are not going to
> ...


Uber could have prevented this if they were requiring real customer information in the form of an ID card or drivers license. Technically they should be doing this already since a passenger needs to be 18 to use the app and request a ride.
This is gross negligence on their part



Demon said:


> How did Uber KNOW the people using the app were going to carjack people?


This is why real customer information should be required along with proof of age


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

darius_44 said:


> I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber.


Is that a secret?
Care to share it?
Wanted to make someone ask?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Da Ub said:


> Uber could have prevented this if they were requiring real customer information in the form of an ID card or drivers license. Technically they should be doing this already since a passenger needs to be 18 to use the app and request a ride.
> This is gross negligence on their part
> 
> 
> This is why real customer information should be required along with proof of age


Drivers can always ask for ID.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> My opinion is meaningless
> You cant sue uber. You can sue the thief . Nothing will happen in your favor.
> Car jacker will be free in days from covid . Always buy gap insurance.
> Please take my car ! Let me get my phones out of the car first .


See above. The required age of a passenger is 18. Uber should be requiring a form of ID to create an account to show the rider is not a minor. If passengers had to submit a real ID, it would be doubtful this would happen



Demon said:


> Drivers can always ask for ID.


Drivers shouldn't have to. Uber should be doing this when the account is created


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Da Ub said:


> See above. The required age of a passenger is 18. Uber should be requiring a form of ID to create an account to show the rider is not a minor. If passengers had to submit a real ID, it would be doubtful this would happen
> 
> 
> Drivers shouldn't have to. Uber should be doing this when the account is created


Drivers can always ask for ID.



Da Ub said:


> See above. The required age of a passenger is 18. Uber should be requiring a form of ID to create an account to show the rider is not a minor. If passengers had to submit a real ID, it would be doubtful this would happen
> 
> 
> Drivers shouldn't have to. Uber should be doing this when the account is created


And how would Uber know?


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Demon said:


> Again, they haven't committed a crime until they've been convicted.
> There aren't going to be many businesses where a customer has to give all their personal information away.


Per the terms of service by Uber there is age restrictions for who can use the app. When you make a credit card purchase at the store , the clerk should be checking Id.

the same should hold true for creating an Uber account.


Demon said:


> Drivers can always ask for ID.
> 
> 
> And how would Uber know?


Uber should require a form of ID just as they do for the drivers. There is also a something to this effect on terms of service when a customer downloaded the app before first use


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Da Ub said:


> Drivers shouldn't have to. Uber should be doing this when the account is created


The cashier is responsible for making sure the customer buying alcohol is 21 not the liquor company or the company who owns the liquor store. In sting operations the clerk get arrested, not the liquor company or store.

Truth is, its a shared responsibility. Uber needs to be proactive as do drivers. P



Demon said:


> Again, they haven't committed a crime until they've been convicted.


No, this is not true.

Presumed innocence does not mean they haven't committed a crime. The moment someone steals a car they have committed a crime. They will always, from that moment on, have committed a crime. Even if they never get caught, they will have committed a crime.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Da Ub said:


> Per the terms of service by Uber there is age restrictions for who can use the app. When you make a credit card purchase at the store , the clerk should be checking Id.
> 
> the same should hold true for creating an Uber account.
> 
> Uber should require a form of ID just as they do for the drivers. There is also a something to this effect on terms of service when a customer downloaded the app before first use


That doesn't address what I asked. How would Uber know?


Boca Ratman said:


> The cashier is responsible for making sure the customer buying alcohol is 21 not the liquor company or the company who owns the liquor store. In sting operations the clerk get arrested, not the liquor company or store.
> 
> Truth is, its a shared responsibility. Uber needs to be proactive as do drivers. P
> 
> ...


So Uber posts the name and picture of suspects and says they did it, and it turns out they didn't. Uber gets sued into oblivion.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


If you can find a lawyer who says you have a case they will settle with you. It will cost more to fight case they will probably lose.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals


Always amazes me people come to UP for legal advice because the armchair lawyers on this forum are great at giving expert legal analysis!


darius_44 said:


> can't seem to get one to take my case


Tells you all you need to know about your case.


darius_44 said:


> I was going to research and sue them on my own.


:thumbup:


Boca Ratman said:


> What does the insurance cover then?


It astounds me that most drivers aren't aware of Uber's insurance details. Uber's liability insurance covers injuries to pax, and people in other cars involved, pedestrians and everyone connected to the accident EXCEPT YOU THE DRIVER!!! You must Purchase their optional coverage if you want to be included.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Will car jackers allow you to take your phone? Are they stupid allowing you to call 911?


Leave phones in the car. Your doomed . Phone location system !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> That doesn't address what I asked. How would Uber know?


I wasn't replying to your question of how uber would know but, my answer is, I don't know or care how uber would know. As I said, It's Uber's responsibility to handle it on their end AND my responsibility to make sure i comply on my end.



Demon said:


> Uber posts the name and picture of suspects and says they did it, and it turns out they didn't. Uber gets sued into oblivion.


What does this statement have to do with your ridiculous claim that a crime isn't committed until there's a conviction?

You made a ridiculous statement and I replied to that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Already stated.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Demon said:


> That doesn't address what I asked.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I wasn't replying to your question of how uber would know but, my answer is, I don't know or care how uber would know. As I said, It's Uber's responsibility to handle it on their end AND my responsibility to make sure i comply on my end.
> 
> What does this statement have to do with your ridiculous claim that a crime isn't committed until there's a conviction?
> 
> You made a ridiculous statement and I replied to that.


Again, it can't be Uber's responsibility.
Again, no crime has been committed until conviction. If Uber sent out that text they'd be breaking the law and sued out of existence.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


This was still already addressed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Presumed innocence does not mean they haven't committed a crime. The moment someone steals a car they have committed a crime. They will always, from that moment on, have committed a crime. Even if they never get caught, they will have committed a crime.


It's worth knowing that the burden of proof is different in civil and criminal cases.

In a criminal case (against the car jacker) the burden of proof is "beyond a reasonable doubt." (and it's the government versus the defendant.)

In a civil case, the burden of proof is "preponderance of the evidence." That is, which side is more likely to be true.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> This was still already addressed.


That is false. You have not answered my question.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Again, it can't be Uber's responsibility.
> Again, no crime has been committed until conviction. If Uber sent out that text they'd be breaking the law and sued out of existence.


It is ubers responsibility, therfore it can be.

You're ignorant if you think a conviction is needed in order for a crime to be committed. Are unsoved murders crimes?

I dont give rats ass about, nor did I comment about uber sending any texts. I'm commenting on your ridiculously assine claim that a conviction is needed in order for a crime to be committed. Address that!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Leave phones in the car. Your doomed . Phone location system !


I know that but they would throw it away at somewhere. They will not let you have it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber banned guns, making you unable to defend yourself as a result of following their policy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Know what an 'affirmative defense' is?

Blacks Law Dictionary defines it as _"affirmative defense is one that admits the allegations in the complaint, but seeks to avoid liability, in whole or in part, by new allegations of excuse, justification, or other negating matter."_
It's when you say "Yea, I did it. So what? It's not illegal," and/or "it caused no harm (tort)."
Self defense homicide is a good example.

So, Uber's defense would be, "Yea, we did all that. So what? That is standard operating procedure for transportation companies. We did not enable or support the tortious or illegal actions of our pax, and have already deactivated him."

Resolved.
"Bailiff, please call the next case."



Trafficat said:


> Uber banned guns, making you unable to defend yourself as a result of following their policy.


Uber can not 'ban' guns.
Not in my house, on my person or in my car.
In fact, it is MY opinion that the government can't 'ban' guns either, and that it is my duty as a citizen to disobey and resist any attempts by private or government agencies to limit my GOD given rights. 
Only God can rescind or amend those rights. I haven't heard anything from Him yet on that subject.

Uber can tell me that 'if we catch you carrying while working for us we will fire you.'
To which I reply, 'That's a deal. IF you catch me I will expect to be fired.'


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> It is ubers responsibility, therfore it can be.
> 
> You're ignorant if you think a conviction is needed in order for a crime to be committed. Are unsoved murders crimes?
> 
> I dont give rats ass about, nor did I comment about uber sending any texts. I'm commenting on your ridiculously assine claim that a conviction is needed in order for a crime to be committed. Address that!


No matter how many times you post you're still going to be wrong. 
Uber can't be at every pickup to check ID's. That's on the driver. 
Uber (or anyone) can't say a person committed a crime until that person has been convicted. A person is innocent until they are proven guilty in court. It's why news reports use the word "alleged" or "suspect".



UberBastid said:


> Know what an 'affirmative defense' is?
> 
> Blacks Law Dictionary defines it as _"affirmative defense is one that admits the allegations in the complaint, but seeks to avoid liability, in whole or in part, by new allegations of excuse, justification, or other negating matter."_
> It's when you say "Yea, I did it. So what? It's not illegal," and/or "it caused no harm (tort)."
> ...


Uber has every legal right to ban guns.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Just turn it into your insurance. What are you trying to get from Uber?

Question: Is a carnapping or carjacking covered by insurance?

Answer: Yes, the theft of your vehicle that takes place during the carjacking should be covered under comprehensive coverage. If you have only liability on your car or just collision as physical damage coverage, you're not covered.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> many times you post you're still going to be wrong.
> Uber can't be at every pickup to check ID's. That's on the driver.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...easant-mother-after-son-takes-trip-to-atlanta
Tamara Jones.
















You're being ignorant. Uber & lyft state in their tos for pax that they must be at least 18. And have the user confirm that they agreed to the terms. This is taking action. They tell drivers minors are not allowed, this is taking action. Why would Uber and lyft take action if they weren't responsible?

Obviously, uber is not at the car to check ids. I stated, its shared responsibility. Quite being obtuse. It is on both parties.

Lyft and several drivers are being sued for transporting an 11 year old girl who was sexually assaulted after being dropped off. Lyft and the drivers are named defendants.



Demon said:


> Uber (or anyone) can't say a person committed a crime until that person has been convicted. A person is innocent until they are proven guilty in court. It's why news reports use the word "alleged" or "suspect".


You're changing your statement. You said no crime is committed without a conviction. This is untrue, a lie, and a moronic statement. It is probably the dumbest thing you've claimed yet.

The moment a person breaks the law, they have committed a crime. Conviction has nothing to do with whether a crime was committed. 1000s of crimes are committed daily with no convictions. Sometimes, people are even found not guilty at trial even though they did commit the crime of which they are accused, O.J. Simpson for example.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


Doesn't your Back Hurt after being kicked away from your car ???



darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


inquire with an attorney about Ubers screening methods & identification of passengers.

Since it WAS a passenger who carjackecked you . . . correct ?

This is where Uber is Liable.

If the criminal can not be easily tracked down
Uber has FAILED in their screening process and exposed you to GREAT HARM !



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im really sorry this happened to
> you and i hope you get the car back.
> Idk how uber could have prevented it by knowing someone was about to jack your car.
> With our independent contractor status i bet you are not going to
> ...


I THINK HE HAS A CASE.

THE SCREENING PROCESS.

THESE WERE RIDERS !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Again, no crime has been committed until conviction.


yeah you really need to use different words because the above just isn't right. You can be accused of a CRIME and you are not punished until convicted. Right?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Uber banned guns, making you unable to defend yourself as a result of following their policy.


You get deactivated for getting blood on the shooters shoes


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> yeah you really need to use different words because the above just isn't right. You can be accused of a CRIME and you are not punished until convicted. Right?


No one is talking about that.



Boca Ratman said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...easant-mother-after-son-takes-trip-to-atlanta
> Tamara Jones.
> View attachment 529665
> View attachment 529666
> ...


Haven't changed anything. OJ was found innocent of that, I think you just proved my point.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> No one is talking about that.
> 
> 
> Haven't changed anything. OJ was found innocent of that, I think you just proved my point.


In Criminal Court.

In Civil Court he paid.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

No one is ever found innocent. One is only found not guilty beyond reasonable doubt, or not liable by preponderance of evidence!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> In Criminal Court.
> 
> In Civil Court he paid.


The burden of proof is much lower in civil court.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> The burden of proof is much lower in civil court.


Ya
Los Angeles wont get burned down either !
















Remember when . . .

Seattle Times
Was Happy Riots were averted ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Ya
> Los Angeles wont get burned down either !


That also depends on the Santa Ana winds.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> That also depends on the Santa Ana winds.










( so does escape vehicle velocity . . .)

Think he would have called an Uber ?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

darius_44 said:


> I have been shopping... can't seem to get one to take my case.


What does that tell you?


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Demon said:


> That doesn't address what I asked. How would Uber know?
> 
> So Uber posts the name and picture of suspects and says they did it, and it turns out they didn't. Uber gets sued into oblivion.


Uber does know. The problem is they chose not enforce it. 


tohunt4me said:


> Doesn't your Back Hurt after being kicked away from your car ???
> 
> 
> inquire with an attorney about Ubers screening methods & identification of passengers.
> ...


He does have a case. I will bet Uber has settled several of these cases out of court and there is probably sealed the records. 


SHalester said:


> yeah you really need to use different words because the above just isn't right. You can be accused of a CRIME and you are not punished until convicted. Right?


The act of being carjacked means a crime has been committed.this case this is gross negligence 


Boca Ratman said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...easant-mother-after-son-takes-trip-to-atlanta
> Tamara Jones.
> View attachment 529665
> View attachment 529666
> ...


All the more reason why am form of identification should be provided when creating an account.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Who says the raper/car jacker was the account holder?
Real or fake name, picture, showing ID wouldn't matter as none would match.

As long as Uber policy says it's OK for account holder to order a ride for someone else, a disconnect will exist.
No where does it say the account holder even has to know the rider, for which the ride was ordered.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Haven't changed anything. OJ was found innocent of that, I think you just proved my point.


Hey dumb ass, Nicole and her boy totally are still dead, their deaths were from a murder, which is a crime. A crime was committed and no one was convicted.

You are an idiot..


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> In Criminal Court.
> 
> In Civil Court he paid.


They got almost nothing.
He still lives in a gated area with 300,000 a year income that's untouchable



Taxi2Uber said:


> Who says the raper/car jacker was the account holder?
> Real or fake name, picture, showing ID wouldn't matter as none would match.
> 
> As long as Uber policy says it's OK for account holder to order a ride for someone else, a disconnect will exist.
> No where does it say the account holder even has to know the rider, for which the ride was ordered.


Here, because there were so many robberies the taxi company had a rule that you had to order from a landline that was published and the driver had to see you come out the front door.
Driver was killed.
People in the house said "I don't know nothing"

I imagine there can be 1 million excuses
Phone stolen
He made me do it, don't know who it is.

It's just common sense that anytime you let someone in your car you have risk.

We just had a car that went crashing through a barrier at 96 miles an hour into the river at 2 AM
2 dead- murder suicide is the thinking.
His buddy decided he wanted to die and decided to take a friend with them
The victim will not see anything.. he's dead..And it was horrible he was beating on the windows trying to break them

Always risk.

https://www.wect.com/2020/09/08/wpd-car-was-going-mph-before-sinking-into-cape-fear-river/


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Hey dumb ass, Nicole and her boy totally are still dead, their deaths were from a murder, which is a crime. A crime was committed and no one was convicted.
> 
> You are an idiot..


Deaths were not from a murder. Anything else you'd like to add to prove my point?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> He still lives in a gated area with 300,000 a year income that's untouchable


Last I heard, he was in jail for an unrelated crime. Have they let him out?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

He got out of prison in 2017.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> No matter how many times you post you're still going to be wrong.
> Uber can't be at every pickup to check ID's. That's on the driver.
> Uber (or anyone) can't say a person committed a crime until that person has been convicted. A person is innocent until they are proven guilty in court. It's why news reports use the word "alleged" or "suspect".
> 
> ...


Sure they do.
I agree.

I have a friend that is very anti-self-defense. He's a professional victim.
He knows that I carry.
The first time I went to his home he asked me not to bring it into his home.
I complied, of course and locked it in the trunk of the car.
It's his house; his rules ... or I can stay home.

I don't afford Uber the same courtesy - they are not my 'friend.'
I disobey them.
I understand the risk (getting fired) and I'm willing to accept it; as I have with every single employer I have had for the last twenty years. I carry at work too. *gasp* And, if I get caught I will be fired. Got it.

IF someone walks into my office shooting ... I will get either a) shot, or b) fired, c) arrested, or d) all of the above. I understand that and accept those possible outcomes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Deaths were not from a murder. Anything else you'd like to add to prove my point?


Please elaborate, how'd they die?









Holy shit dude, it's time to have your meds checked, you've slipped into a delusional state.









Seriously, you can call 311 on your phone and they can help you hey help or you can pm me. I'll drive to Orlando and help you find help, seriously!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Haven't read the entire thread, but has anyone suggested that the car-jackers were just oppressed yutes mourning George Floyd on their way to pick a therapy-flatscreen? 

Cut them some slack and buy them a car instead. Where is everyone's humanity?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Please elaborate, how'd they die?


Don't pay no attention to that guy. He don't never contribute nothing positive. All that guy ever does is troll post.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


just was in a similar situation couple of days ago, but no guns just a shit guy trying to take my car, (look up Philly forum)

Do me a favor, sue the shit out of Uber, there are enough lawyers out there who will help you, https://legalrideshare.com/blog.html is a site you could start collecting contacts.

good luck


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Carry a gun ffs and kill them the moment they are no longer pointing a weapon at you. Any driver not carrying is a fool


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TBone said:


> Any driver not carrying is a fool


right. I'm going to carry my lever action Winchester; oh maybe I'll carry it police style in the car. Yeah, that's the ticket; I'll be safe then.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

When you installed the Uber app you agreed to terms of service in which you agree not to sue Uber for personal injury or loss of property.
Most litigants discover this in appeals court before an appointed (not elected) judge with nothing to lose. 
Tough for you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TBone said:


> Carry a gun ffs and kill them the moment they are no longer pointing a weapon at you. Any driver not carrying is a fool


Yeah right, like that's going to work.

We have a number of handguns in our home. (Not saying how many.) I don't bother taking any of them with me when I drive for Uber.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah right, like that's going to work.
> 
> We have a number of handguns in our home. (Not saying how many.) I don't bother taking any of them with me when I drive for Uber.


I'd rather have one and not need it than to need one and not have it.
At least it gives you an option or a choice.
Pulled my gun when a guy having a road rage charged my car with a bat. (He mistakenly thought my highbeams were on him) People are crazy.
Saw it, turned and walked away. I was glad I don't have to see how it ended if I didn't have it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> At least it gives you an option or a choice.


If you're clear on how that works, then you also probably know that the guy sitting in the back seat of your car is not going to be taking any risk when he threatens you.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> If you're clear on how that works, then you also probably know that the guy sitting in the back seat of your car is not going to be taking any risk when he threatens you.


1) He does not know you are armed.
2) You use common sense and don't do anything until you have an opening. 
70,000 times a year a gun is successful used to defend according to Harvard's David Hemingway (an anti gun person)

Lower-end estimates include that by David Hemenway, a professor of Health Policy at the Harvard School of Public Health, which estimated approximately 55,000-80,000 such uses each year.[8][9]


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

I don’t think you have a lawsuit... but you do have the option to ‘1 star’ the perpetrator


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you. You need Billy McBride to take this case.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> 1) He does not know you are armed.
> 2) You use common sense and don't do anything until you have an opening.
> 70,000 times a year a gun is successful used to defend according to Harvard's David Hemingway (an anti gun person)
> 
> Lower-end estimates include that by David Hemenway, a professor of Health Policy at the Harvard School of Public Health, which estimated approximately 55,000-80,000 such uses each year.[8][9]


Well, good luck with that. As a 2nd Amendment supporter, I hope goes well, if and when it happens.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, good luck with that. As a 2nd Amendment supporter, I hope goes well, if and when it happens.


Although most Democrats (and I am one) tell you it NEVER happens it does. Everyday
Last night.
"Police said Washington fled after being shot at by members of the victim's family."

https://www.wwaytv3.com/2020/11/30/police-man-charged-with-attempted-murder-in-machete-attack/
It's where I mostly split with the party and agenda


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I used to post 1 of these every single day.
Democrat “experts” claim they never happen. The majority of Democrats believe it because they don’t see it.
Things like this never seem to make the national news.
All local stores


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I think the likelihood of me seeing a machete attack about to happen is low. Not zero, but low.

Especially since pax aren't supposed to sit in the front seat now.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I think the likelihood of me seeing a machete attack about to happen is low. Not zero, but low.
> 
> Especially since pax aren't supposed to sit in the front seat now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sure, but what are the odds of seeing that machete attack coming, in time to pull out a handgun?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but what are the odds of seeing that machete attack coming, in time to pull out a handgun?


Are your odds worse without a gun?&#129300;
I keep mine cross draw open on the left out of sight.
I can draw and shoot from there with either hand. Or exit and shoot. At my age even if I lose I just want to take them with me if I go&#129315;


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

I carry. FUUU uber's policies. I also have a set of brass knuckles in my sun visor.

I thought she stabbed the driver through the driver seat


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

darius_44 said:


> Has anyone ever tried suing Uber after being carjacked? I was carjacked after accepting a request for an Uber Comfort ride. The riders pulled guns on me, told me "we are taking this car" and put me out of my car. I was absolutely terrified that I was going to be killed. The thing about this is there was a previous carjacking that same day by the same perpetrators with the same M.O. and Uber never advised us of the wrongdoing. I contacted a lawyer and that is one stipulation he said that I needed in order to sue Uber. My car has never been recovered thus far. I want to sue Uber for blatant negligence in not reporting this information to drivers and putting me at risk. If they would have just sent a simple text to the drivers through the app, I would not be in this predicament. I went through their insurance company initially and was told that Uber's policy doesn't cover mental or emotional distress or any other medical condition that occurred during an accident or any trauma associated with the Uber driver. So if I was maimed or shot, their insurance would not cover my medical expenses. I want to sue them for punitive damages for treating their main source of income as expendable and for emotional distress after this horrific event that could have been avoided if I was informed that carjacking was occurring in my area. Any suggestions? Lawyer referrals? This occurred November 13th in St. Louis, Missouri.


That sucks to hear about what happened to you and I haven't read all the responses so I don't know if has been brought up but unless you opted out of arbitration anything you do legally will be via arbitration.

The reason why you are having a hard time finding a lawyer is because the lawyers know if you sue in state/federal court Uber will move to have your case heard via arbitration. Lawyers really do not like going to arbitration unless the payout is going to be huge. Arbitration is very expensive and time consuming.

You can try your luck in arbitration but outside of California most states are not consumer friendly with arbitration so you will have a slim chance getting a nuisance check from Uber via arbitration as well...

Your options are few if any so at some point you will have to accept what has happened, let your own insurance take care of the loss and move on :frown:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Organized_chaos said:


> I carry. FUUU uber's policies. I also have a set of brass knuckles in my sun visor.
> 
> 
> I thought she stabbed the driver through the driver seat


There's an old joke about a couple getting a divorce riding down the street in the car.

The wife says I want the cash the stocks and bonds and the house.
what do you want?

He says I have everything I need already.
She says what's that
He says the seatbelt.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> Are your odds worse without a gun?&#129300;


It depends. If you draw it and lose, your odds are worse. Then You're probably going to die.

Would you have died anyway? Maybe.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> It depends. If you draw it and lose, your odds are worse. Then You're probably going to die.
> 
> Would you have died anyway? Maybe.


That wasn't the question.
I didn't mention drawing the gun


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The reason why you are having a hard time finding a lawyer is because the lawyers know if you sue in state/federal court Uber will move to have your case heard via arbitration. Lawyers really do not like going to arbitration unless the payout is going to be huge. Arbitration is very expensive and time consuming.


That depends.

If you're trying to find an attorney who will take it on a contingent basis, they're looking at all those issues.

If you're trying to find one who will take it on an hourly fee basis, they're probably looking at whether YOU are going to pay your legal bills in the meantime.

The fact is, it's just probably not a great case. Doesn't mean Uber isn't wrong. Doesn't mean you should or shouldn't file suit.

But if you've approached a bunch of attorneys, and they're all saying "No thanks," you might get the message that this isn't going to go anywhere.



wallae said:


> That wasn't the question.
> I didn't mention drawing the gun


If you don't have a situation in which to draw it, having it isn't helpful.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That depends.
> 
> If you're trying to find an attorney who will take it on a contingent basis, they're looking at all those issues.
> 
> ...


You may a great chance... but no gun
And you may not.
Not to mention that during certain situations it can just give you confidence. Like when 2 college football players got into a real fight in my back seat. Then one started staring at me in the mirror hyper ventilating like he was going to explode. It didn't bother me and it didn't phase me. Because I knew

It also didn't bother me when a pitbull charged me and my German Shepard while the owner was sitting on his porch chuckling... Until he saw me pointing the gun at it.
He called the dog and police &#128512;
My friend showed up and said if anyone's going to jail it's going to be you&#128514;
It's nice to have options


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That depends.
> 
> If you're trying to find an attorney who will take it on a contingent basis, they're looking at all those issues.
> 
> ...


Tonight &#128077;
https://6abc.com/wingstop-shooting-northeast-philadelphia-robbery-philly/8378621/


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

wallae said:


> Tonight &#128077;
> https://6abc.com/wingstop-shooting-northeast-philadelphia-robbery-philly/8378621/


Chalk one up to good guys with guns


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Chalk one up to good guys with guns


Had this happened in the District of Columbia, they would prosecute the good guy. Here, even if the criminal shoots at you, hits you but you survive and shoot the criminal, you get prosecuted. You are permitted to fire back at the criminal only if he shoots you, hits you and kills you.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

It's all about race.
White leaders don't complain when whites get a tough sentence for gun offenders. "Your decimating the white community" or saying that it disproportionately affected white family's
We have worked ourselves into a problem by not looking at ourselves as 1
A criminal with a gun should be a criminal with a gun.

Japan
Caught with an illegal gun
7 years no parole
If you are in the car with me and I'm caught with one you go with me&#129394;
When they go away the citizens are NOT out there with signs complaining
They don't care what shade of yellow you are &#128517; https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...en-gangsters-live-in-fear-of-japans-gun-laws/

.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Can we get a picture of the demand letter you send to Uber before filing your lawsuit against them ? I’d love to see how you phrase your argument


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you to all those who were pulling for me regarding this incident. And to those who were not; I have a lawyer who took my case and are very optimistic that I will be well compensated. They have taken cases such as this in the past and have won substantial monies in doing so. And, the cops found my car!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> And, the cops found my car!!!!


That's excellent news! What condition is it in?


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

It is filthy...culprits were smoking weed and cigarettes in it among whatever else. Don't know about how it runs because they didn't find anyone in it so no key. Will find out Monday but it looks like they found it in a residential area so the thieves didn't know it was gone till they came out. Outside had some damages like the rims and such but it is repairable. I told them to fumigate the interior and professionally detail it and fix everything outside. Will know more Monday. Then I received two calls from attorneys who want to take my case. Looks real good from that perspective as well. I chose one and they said they would be going at Uber through arbitration and it will probably get settled out of court. Suing for PTSD, pain and suffering, and punitive damages.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If, for a moment, you will ignore a certain troll who fancies himself a modern day Sokrates but who, instead, proves precisely why the Athenians dispensed with Sokrates, there are some things to consider.
> 
> 1. Is there anything in the contract that requires Uber to put out such reports?
> 2. When did Uber know that the other driver had been carjacked? (if it ever knew)
> ...


@Another Uber Driver , what an excellent amazing comprehensive piece you wrote. Thanks!



Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and your complaint is________________________________________________________


This is one of the most interesting threads that I have come across so far. If it gives the OP some satisfaction then I think he should pursue it. I hope he can find some relief. Thanks Sir Moderator for always informing the rest of us ants, with your extensive knowledge.

I wish I could delete that one long post I made supporting Uber. It's obvious that they're kind of a psychopathic entity. I wish I could be like luke skywalker and deliver a death blow to the death star....


Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and your complaint is__________________________________________________________?





darius_44 said:


> It is filthy...culprits were smoking weed and cigarettes in it among whatever else. Don't know about how it runs because they didn't find anyone in it so no key. Will find out Monday but it looks like they found it in a residential area so the thieves didn't know it was gone till they came out. Outside had some damages like the rims and such but it is repairable. I told them to fumigate the interior and professionally detail it and fix everything outside. Will know more Monday. Then I received two calls from attorneys who want to take my case. Looks real good from that perspective as well. I chose one and they said they would be going at Uber through arbitration and it will probably get settled out of court. Suing for PTSD, pain and suffering, and punitive damages.


I'm so sorry about what happened to you I really am! I'm just so happy that you found your car! I was reading all the pages just waiting for a positive message that you recovered the vehicle. Now I just feel so relieved.... Definitely try your best in your case, I wish you all the luck... But you really are facing an evil Empire.

I was okay with the company until as I wrote in a long post they didn't pay me for three pay periids Straight. even after I submitted so much documentation. Even after they promised at least 30 times over 3 weeks that they would pay me... After that nightmare I realized that my assumptions about the company were completely wrong.


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

wallae said:


> Haha
> You are stupid... they are stupid?
> National Guard troops who never expected to be out of their state except during a Declared war...
> 
> ...


Just never occurred to me. Guess I am naïve and ignorant. I always try to look at the good in people, not the bad...so that is my bad!



Fusion_LUser said:


> That sucks to hear about what happened to you and I haven't read all the responses so I don't know if has been brought up but unless you opted out of arbitration anything you do legally will be via arbitration.
> 
> The reason why you are having a hard time finding a lawyer is because the lawyers know if you sue in state/federal court Uber will move to have your case heard via arbitration. Lawyers really do not like going to arbitration unless the payout is going to be huge. Arbitration is very expensive and time consuming.
> 
> ...


You missed the post where I stated that the car was recovered and I was called by two lawyers who wanted to take my case. It is gonna be fought in arbitration. I knew I had a case!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I hope the car runs okay. From what you're saying, it sounds like mostly superficial damage, thank goodness.

That said, I'm curious about how you think you're going to recover from Uber for anything more than about $1.98.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

darius_44 said:


> I have been shopping...any suggestions...can't seem to get one to take my case. I was going to research and sue them on my own. I would rather have an attorney for I don't know all the legal steps.


If you have a car accident that does not involve MEDICAL...you can forget about getting an attorney to handle the case. End of story.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

darius_44 said:


> Thank you to all those who were pulling for me regarding this incident. And to those who were not; I have a lawyer who took my case and are very optimistic that I will be well compensated. They have taken cases such as this in the past and have won substantial monies in doing so. And, the cops found my car!!!!


Find out from the lawyer what happens when you go to arbitration, will you be giving up your driving position with Uber when it is all said and done. Find out ahead of time just in case you still plan to drive for Uber afterwards. You may not have that choice.

I have done arbitration many times for a company I worked for, all the the cases the employee was shocked when the case settled and they found out they had to resign their position with the company. Their lawyers working on commission failed to tell them that part. Not sure if driving for Uber will be the same, but something worth asking.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

darius_44 said:


> I told them to fumigate the interior and professionally detail it and fix everything outside.


The cops? The thieves?


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

darius_44 said:


> If they would have sent out an alert to drivers that this had happened, I would not have been in this predicament


Would you have stopped driving?

However, good luck. They have far better lawyers than you can afford


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

fraqtl said:


> Would you have stopped driving?
> 
> However, good luck. They have far better lawyers than you can afford


Wrong...an attorney called me and wanted the case. All on contingency...


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

darius_44 said:


> Wrong...an attorney called me and wanted the case. All on contingency...


Good luck to him. He's gonna get hammered by Uber. Will then drop you like a hot potato


----------



## darius_44 (Nov 25, 2020)

fraqtl said:


> Good luck to him. He's gonna get hammered by Uber. Will then drop you like a hot potato


Don't hate me cause you ain't me. You'll feel a whole lot different if it happened to you. And don't think it can't. I never thought it could either. Life is like a box of chocolates...you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

darius_44 said:


> Don't hate me cause you ain't me. You'll feel a whole lot different if it happened to you. And don't think it can't. I never thought it could either. Life is like a box of chocolates...you never know what you're gonna get.


Yeah I'm real jealous of being carjacked.

Sucks you had to go through it but you've got a headlines seeking lawyer looking to get their name out there.

As to whether it could happen to me? Sure it could not I don't live in a country of gun fetishists so I'll take my chances.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm super late to this thread and I'm sorry this happened to you. I was, unfortunately, the victim of a car jacking two weeks ago on Lyft. A member of their safety team reached out to me and compensated me for my loss. The police found my car unscathed three days later thankfully.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> Yeah I'm real jealous of being carjacked.
> 
> Sucks you had to go through it but you've got a headlines seeking lawyer looking to get their name out there.
> 
> As to whether it could happen to me? Sure it could not I don't live in a country of gun fetishists so I'll take my chances.


Uber will try to settle. That is what they do especially since they already know the vetting of riders itself is in place to boost revenue. Valid email address, any phone number, and any type of credit card.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

ldriva said:


> I'm super late to this thread and I'm sorry this happened to you. I was, unfortunately, the victim of a car jacking two weeks ago on Lyft. A member of their safety team reached out to me and compensated me for my loss. The police found my car unscathed three days later thankfully.


Great that you had a good outcome (other than the trauma if the incident itself of course)



#professoruber said:


> Uber will try to settle. That is what they do especially since they already know the vetting of riders itself is in place to boost revenue. Valid email address, any phone number, and any type of credit card.


The carjackers were riders that booked a ride? All Uber has to do to fulfill their duty of care is hand over data to law enforcement in that case, cooperate with any investigation and that will be that, no option for litigation there as well.

They'll pay for some counseling but the OP isn't getting rich in that case.


----------



## MrKen (Aug 19, 2018)

I conceal carry. I have been training myself on what to do if something like that happens. I am also a former Law Enforcement Officer so I am a little more trained than other people. I also am an Armed guard so I have that also.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

MrKen said:


> I conceal carry. I have been training myself on what to do if something like that happens. I am also a former Law Enforcement Officer so I am a little more trained than other people. I also am an Armed guard so I have that also.


Well. I don't live in the US, so can't fully comment, even though I was born there and remain a citizen.

I'm more comfortable with someone like yourself carrying a weapon than most others who do. Given the training you've had.

I still hope that you'd give up the car if it was a carjacking "crew" cause that's just gonna get you killed. One on one, maybe not but ultimately, as long as you can be reasonably certain that complying will leave you alive and healthy, give them the damned car. It's only money and that's what insurance is for anyway.

Be safe out there


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> Great that you had a good outcome (other than the trauma if the incident itself of course)
> 
> 
> The carjackers were riders that booked a ride? All Uber has to do to fulfill their duty of care is hand over data to law enforcement in that case, cooperate with any investigation and that will be that, no option for litigation there as well.
> ...


Sounds like you have a law degree. Oh wait you're a Uber driver that lives in another country which explains it all. &#128580;


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> Sounds like you have a law degree. Oh wait you're a Uber driver that lives in another country which explains it all. &#128580;


Yeah. Uber has no liability here unless they were already aware that the people booking the ride were carjackers.

We are independent contractors for many reasons. Limitation of liability is one of them.


----------

